# Non-resident tax on bridging visa



## Gen (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to the forum, and not sure if this is the right place to post this. 

I am currently on a bridging visa (A) as i await a decision on my partner visa submitted just shy of 12 months ago. I have been working during that time and have been taxed as a non - resident. 
My question is: Am i entitled to a tax refund for the 2013-2014 tax year.
And when (hopefully) my resident visa is approved will i be able to claim back anything from the start of the new tax year to the resident status change and therefore tax rate change?

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this question, i just can't seem to find anyone who knows this without paying an accountant.

if anyone has any experience with this, would love to hear.

Thanks
Gen


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Tax Question*

Hi Gen

You don't need to pay an accountant or tax agent for a simple tax return.

The easiest way to find out your situation accurately is to complete your tax return 2013-14. It's compulsory anyway, but you can do it all online these days. The system will will calculate and tell you any refund you are entitled to. I just did mine.

https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/Lodging-your-tax-return/

Don't forget to claim a Medicare levy exemption for any period you worked before you got your bridging visa A and became entitled to Medicare.

I am not a registered professional, so this is only general advice.

Hope this helps a bit.. cheers... 



Gen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum, and not sure if this is the right place to post this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You should be a resident for tax purposes. Your immigration status has nothing to do with it, it is your intentions ie. Visit or live here permanently. 

You will need to complete an updated tfn dec for your employer.


----------



## Gen (Sep 29, 2014)

Mish you are a star - i have just called the ATO and changed my status to a resident status, i had no idea and thought that it would change once the visa was approved, so have been paying the higher tax rate for the last year! 

Thanks Dinkum, I have downloaded the etax thing now and processing a tax return should be a lot easier now i have the right residency status!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Imagine that nice refund you will get .

Not sure if you have lodged before or of etax has changed but if it is your first return you need to send it via post. You can still use etax just can't lodge it (but may have changed this year).

Also don't forget to tell your employer as they are the ones that are withholding your tax. The ATO just determines if you paid the correct tax or not.

Happy spending with all that money you get


----------

